# Help! nikon d3300 how to change the warmness of the picture?



## jeerkerr (Feb 28, 2017)

How do i change this bar in Nikon d3300?




I want more warmness in picture! Dont min the settings!
It dosent explain well in the manual!


----------



## Designer (Feb 28, 2017)

That's the exposure meter.  Getting the vertical bar at "0" means that for the given conditions and settings on the camera, the camera is fine with this exposure.

The "warmness" is influenced by the "WB" setting, just below in the middle.  The incandescent lightbulb says that the WB setting is for incandescent lighting.  If your lighting is anything else, then you should change that setting to more nearly match the lighting conditions.


----------



## weepete (Feb 28, 2017)

01. To choose a value for exposure compensation, keep the Exposure Compensation button pressed and rotate the command dial until the desired value is selected in the viewfinder or information display.

From Nikon | Imaging Products | Digitutor | D3300


----------



## jeerkerr (Feb 28, 2017)

weepete said:


> 01. To choose a value for exposure compensation, keep the Exposure Compensation button pressed and rotate the command dial until the desired value is selected in the viewfinder or information display.
> 
> From Nikon | Imaging Products | Digitutor | D3300


Yes on my old canon 400d the exposur was warmer but on nikon d3300 it's just get brighter
Well thanks for replay


----------



## jeerkerr (Feb 28, 2017)

Designer said:


> That's the exposure meter.  Getting the vertical bar at "0" means that for the given conditions and settings on the camera, the camera is fine with this exposure.
> 
> The "warmness" is influenced by the "WB" setting, just below in the middle.  The incandescent lightbulb says that the WB setting is for incandescent lighting.  If your lighting is anything else, then you should change that setting to more nearly match the lighting conditions.


Yes it not any differens from the wb settings


----------



## Designer (Feb 28, 2017)

jeerkerr said:


> Yes on my old canon 400d the exposur was warmer but on nikon d3300 it's just get brighter





jeerkerr said:


> Yes it not any differens from the wb settings


I'm not sure you have understood.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 28, 2017)

For "warmness", maybe you are referring to the "SD" in the top row which stands for Standard processing.

I assume you are having the camera create a JEPG in the camera. Thus the SD setting.
You can also choose VI for Vivid or  Pt Portrait, LD Landscape, NE Neutral, etc.  Page 134 of your manual.

Pg 147 you can control the exact picture control for sharpness, brightness, contrast, saturation & hue.


----------



## weepete (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes, thats what happens when you change that "bar". It's your exposure compensation amount.

As Designer and astroNikon point out to get a warmer picture you'll have to change the white balance


----------



## jeerkerr (Feb 28, 2017)

weepete said:


> Yes, thats what happens when you change that "bar". It's your exposure compensation amount.
> 
> As Designer and astroNikon point out to get a warmer picture you'll have to change the white balance


Aha thanks!


----------



## table1349 (Feb 28, 2017)

This sounds like a good read for you.


----------



## KmH (Feb 28, 2017)

Understanding White Balance

Digital Photography Tutorials


----------



## jeerkerr (Mar 1, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> This sounds like a good read for you.


Yes i have read it but it dont go in deep!


----------



## jeerkerr (Mar 1, 2017)

KmH said:


> Understanding White Balance
> 
> Digital Photography Tutorials


Thank you!


----------



## table1349 (Mar 1, 2017)

jeerkerr said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > This sounds like a good read for you.
> ...


But it does explain what all those little dials and pointers on you LCD really are and what they are for.  That would be good to know right there.  Once you actually understand your camera then as Keith suggested move on to the links he posted.


----------



## jeerkerr (Mar 1, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> jeerkerr said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...


Yes but my manual is in swedish so i get little confused. I have saved the english manual on my pc.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 5, 2017)

To control warmness I don't mess with the camera setting, I always leave the White Balance on AWB (Auto White Balance) and shoot RAW then on Lightroom I adjust the Temp and Tint sliders to my taste, best way in my experience to set the "warmth" in the picture


----------



## dosa750 (Mar 29, 2017)

KmH said:


> Understanding White Balance
> 
> Digital Photography Tutorials



Thanks for the Tutorials link.

Cheers


----------

